# Will you be submitting your favorite works to the new TC's Works Project?



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

We're curious to know. The publication of the first results from *TC's Charts* is coming soon and we'd love to represent as much of Talk Classical as we can. This mechanism might yield a more accurate result than ever before, so we'd like to see you part of it!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

What's in it for me?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

When is the deadline?


----------



## periphery (Jul 11, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> What's in it for me?


You'll be one of the first to have your favorite works seen and represented on a list that may become increasingly popular in the next few months or year! The man who already listens to so much Classical, we'd love to see you as one of the representatives for the forum's favorite works. To insert the disclaimer: This isn't a list of greatest works, but a list of the forum's favorites, you in particular, are a very active member of this forum which we look to represent, and that's who we're looking for for List 2 of the OP. The particular advantages of this project compared to past projects like science's are described at the top here. I do hope everyone gets around to submitting just 10 or 20 of their favorites, which they can send anonymously through PM and edit anytime. That task in of itself is, easy and over!

If we can get a few more members to submit a list, by the powers of TC's new method of letting everyone just vote for their favorite works, we will have a solid, growing project!



Prodromides said:


> When is the deadline?


Another great question! This project will continue on with no deadline. But because members can edit their list anytime, if you submit just 5 favorite works now, 15 favorites, anywhere from 1 - 150 in the next couple of days, that is when we present the very first publication of the list! It's a special event, and we'd love to see your favorite works represented in the first list!


----------

